

Ask HN: Who's in Tauranga, New Zealand? - 6twenty

I've recently moved to Tauranga, NZ and I'm keen to find other like-minded web programmers in the area. Post a comment if you're keen to meet up!
======
duncan_bayne
Tauranga? Did you get lost on your way elsewhere? ;)

(Says the guy who grew up in Palmerston North ...)

~~~
6twenty
Ha, so far I like it here! Nicer weather than my hometown (Dunedin) :)

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
Hey I'm moving to Dunedin in a couple of weeks :D

~~~
squidsoup
Feel free to come along to our monthly software meetup CodeCraft when you get
settled. <http://codecraft.org.nz/>

If you're interested in security, check out the Dunsec group which hosts
reasonably regular workshops: <http://dunsec.org.nz/>

We also have a Makerspace if you're into 3d printing or hacking on hardware.
<http://dspace.org.nz/>

For a small city, there's a reasonable amount of techy goings on down here :)

------
bartonfink
I'm not in NZ yet, but am planning to emigrate there from the US in a couple
of years. Do any of you mind if I ping you with ?'s about life in general over
there?

~~~
6twenty
Feel free

~~~
bartonfink
What's your e-mail address, boss? It's not visible by default in your HN
profile - you have to explicitly mention it. Alternatively, you can ping me.

------
noldornoldor
Auckland

